# Hinata Fan Fic



## Vantri (Mar 31, 2006)

A sunny day Hyuuga Hinata was walking in the Konoha village and was window-shopping when she suddenly saw Naruto walking down the street, she hid behind a wall as Naruto walked by. She looked out and checked so the coast was clear, and she didn?t saw Naruto any were so she walked out then Ino appeared in front of Hinata.

  - Woah?. Ino don?t scare me like that? I thought you were Naruto-kun.
  - It?s okay Hinata it?s only me. I was wondering if you wanted to shop with me.
- Ehhh? Okay, why not, I would be nice. She answered with a smile on her face.

They walked and looked in some cloth stores and tried some clothes and looked at hand bags, stuffed animals and they really had a good time. When they headed home the sun had almost already gone down and the sky was read and really beautiful and Ino and Hinata had walked over a field and had sat down on a smaller grass field under a tree and watched the sun set.

-	It?s really beautiful when the sun is setting, isn?t it Ino?
-	Yeah it?s really pretty, I wish it would last a little longer. Ino smiled and looked at Hinata
-	Oh think that too? that?s nice. I should be heading home, my dad is going to be worried and I might get scolded. Bye Ino!
-	Bye Hinata

When Hinata came home she greeted her parents and then her father walked up to her. 
- Hinata
- Yes, Father?
- Why did you come home so late? Didn?t I say to come home early?
- Yes father, sorry father it won?t happened again.
- Good, now go to sleep.
- Yes, good night father.

Hinata went into her room and undressed and got into her pyjamas and when she laid down on the bed she had a little trouble to sleep, but it wouldn?t take too long for her to get sleepy and fall asleep. She didn?t sleep so very well that night for some reason. She woke up and changed into her regular clothes and went into the kitchen for breakfast.

-	Good Morning. Hinata greeted her family
-	Good Morning. Her Mother and Father greeted her back.

They sat down and started to eat. They all sat down and were quiet and ate their food, no one said a word for a long time and it was really embarrassing for Hinata.

-	I?m sorry dad! Hinata suddenly said
-	Hmm?
-	For being late home yesterday, I?m really sorry, it really won?t happen again.
-	It?s okay, you understood what you did wrong then it?s okay. You are forgiven.

Hinata smiled a little embarrassed and continued to eat her food.

-	I?m off. Hinata said in the door opening
-	Have a good time! Her mother replied
-	See you, come home latest Eleven tonight okay Hinata? Her father said.
-	Sure father will come home before that time.

And then Hinata when out and walked through the town and to the forest just to watch the flowers and the nature. She walked over some fields with flowers, it was spring and the flowers bloomed and it was beautiful. She crouched and started to pick some flowers and after a while it was a bouquet and she looked at it and smelled them and then laid down on the flowers and looked at the cloud as they were moving on the sky. She laid there for almost an hour and just watched the clouds, and then suddenly Naruto?s face appeared above Hinata?s.

-	Hello Hinata, what are you doing? Naruto asked
-	Ehh? umm? watching the clouds move Naruto-kun! Hinata answered as her face turned red as a tomato
-	Oh? Nice, mind if I join Hinata? And are you sick, your face is really read.
-	N?No I don?t mind if you join and I?m fine, don?t worry.
-	Thanks, you are really nice Hinata, one of the nicest persons I ever have met.
-	Oh? Thanks Naruto-Kun. That was really kindly said.

They were lying on the flower bed and watched the cloud pass by, no one said a word, and they just laid there and felt the wind blow through their hair. They stayed there for hours and hours, not even one word was said. Hinata sat up and looked over him and approached him slowly and when she got close she noticed that he was asleep and watched him sleep for a while, she took her face closer to Naruto?s face and tries to kiss him, but just before she kissed him he woke up.

-	Hinata. Why is your face so close to mine?
-	Ehmm? No reason Naruto-Kun

She said that just before she passed out and fell down on top of Naruto. He became a little chocked that it happened so sudden and laid there with her on him for a while. He moved aside and woke her up, she opened her eyes and saw Naruto so close to her so she jumped back a bit and her whole face turned red.

-	Ehm? Naruto-Kun, what happen?
-	You passed out and fell on me.
-	Oh, I?m so sorry.
-	No, it?s okay. You don?t have to apologize.
-	Okay Naruto-Kun

They sat there and watched each other for a longer moment, and they just smiled at each other and Hinata?s face just turned redder and redder. Naruto looked at Hinata and was thinking if she was getting sick or something because her face turned so red.

-	Hinata, are you sure you are well, because your face are very red, you should maybe go to the doctor or something.
-	Oh... No I?m fine! She replied and giggled a little.
-	If you say so. It?s really nice to be here and feel the wind blow at you.
-	Yeah it really is Naruto-Kun.
As the sun began to set they glazed at it and smiled happily, and then looked at each other and smiled. They stood up and walked away from each other heading home, Hinata came home sound and safe and in time. As she entered the door her father was on the way out.

-	I?m of? oh hello Hinata. Hiashi said
-	Oh, hello father. She replied.

The greeted each other and Hiashi went out and Hinata went in and took of her shoes.
She want to the kitchen and took some food from the fridge that her mother had put there the same day and sat down at the kitchen table and began to ate it as she started to think what happened today and smiled and flushed again. She at up her food and went into her room and changed and went to bed. She falls asleep right away with a happy smile on her face.
The next morning someone knocked at the door and she heard her mother calling to her that it was one of her friends that was at the door. When she went to check who it was she was surprised because it was Naruto who stood at the door and waiting for her.

-	Hey Hinata how are you feeling? Naruto asked
-	I?I?m fine Naruto-Kun, thanks for asking! She replied
-	That?s glad to hear, I thought you were sick or something yesterday when your face was so red.
-	No, I?m fine thanks for asking.

She said and ran against her room flushing but then she heard Naruto say something

-	Hinata do you want to hang out with me today?!

Hinata turned around and said

-	You really mean that? I would love to Naruto-Kun

She ran into her room and changed and came out but not in her usual clothes, she put on cuter clothes just because it was Naruto who asked her.

-	Wow Hinata you look really cut in that.
-	O...oh? Thanks Naruto-Kun

They walked out and went to the town and window shopped and looked in the stores and ate Ramen that Naruto insisted they had to eat. They went to Naruto?s regular ramen place and ordered their ramens and began to eat. Hinata ate very calm and slowly while Naruto ate it up as fast he could, he ate so fast so most of the ramen ended up on his face. He stopped to eat and looked at Hinata and Hinata looked at him and they stared at each other for a few moments before they started to laugh, even the owner began to laugh. They laughed for a very long time and then Naruto started to clean his face. The finished their ramens and then said goodbye to the manager and walked town the street and ended up walking on a grass field, the same one as the day before. After they have walked for a time they stopped and watched the beautiful landscaped as the sun started to set, they sat down and watched. Hinata moved closer and closer to Naruto but he didn?t notice.

-	Ehm... Thanks for going out with me with me today Naruto-Kun
-	You?re welcome, it was really fun to hang out with you Hinata.
Hinata smiled and blushed and moved her hand to his hand and touched it.
Naruto reacted a little but he just smiled and looked at Hinata as she moved closer to him, they were sitting very close to each other and Hinata looked at Naruto with her shy eyes.
She moved her face closer and said.

-	Naruto, I have? Always? Loved you Naruto-Kun. She said as she moved her face closer
-	Hinata? you sure surprise me, but I love you to Hinata. He Replied and moved his face closer

They hugged each other as the sun was setting and when it almost was gone they move their lips together and kissed each other. They kissed for a very long time, no one wanted to quit kiss the other one. They spent the whole night together with each other and cuddled with each other. From that day on they were always together and was happy.


a fanfic i did, FIRST fan fic   so i may not be so good.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 31, 2006)

It was great.Great Job!


----------



## Vantri (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks, please all who read comment, all comments are good.


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Apr 1, 2006)

VIVA NARUHINA!!!

nice job dude


----------



## Vantri (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah, they must get thoes two together in the Anime or i will attack them 
They are suited for each other and Sakura totaly gives the crap about Naruto..


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 8, 2006)

Me love hinata fanfic. I hope they hook up too in the anime. Sakura in her own Sasuke game world so I hope Naruto forgets about her and Hinata is the best because I say she is.


----------



## Vantri (Apr 9, 2006)

I Second that, i really hope it turns out like that, that Naruto founds out that Hinata loves him and he falls in love with her and everything becomes good


----------



## hinanaru (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah i know


my sig even supports it


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 9, 2006)

hinanaru did you draw that because that's really good. I love it.


----------



## momolade (Apr 27, 2006)

v. adorable!
needs more punctuation 1st part w/ ino
BUT SO CUTEXDDDDD


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 27, 2006)

WoW.... thats one of a hella good one and u almost as same visons as me ^^ ok now to find how i can rep u ^^ hope to see from you something new


----------



## itachi7 (Apr 27, 2006)

hinata is in love wit naruto but he dont like her dats sad. lol


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice Fanfic !


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 27, 2006)

That was great for your first fan fic, good job

NARUHINA POR SIEMPRE!!!!


----------



## Krossu (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats a nice fanfic.


----------



## Crizo (May 2, 2006)

That was awesome


----------



## michiyo (May 5, 2006)

nice fanfic! like most, if not everyone who have replied, that is something that i would like to happen in the manga/anime it would be way cute lol


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (May 5, 2006)

Are you gonna have anymore,think think?


----------



## Vantri (May 27, 2006)

not sure, haven't even watched this thread for a while now and thanks for all thoes nice comments. I might write another one but i dont really know what to write about, anyone got any request?


----------



## HayateMugen (May 28, 2006)

nice one good Fan Fic ^^ 

*thumbs up*

hopely someday something like that happen in the manga


----------



## Euuk-man (May 28, 2006)

Awsome fanfic, it was nice.


----------



## Vantri (May 28, 2006)

@HayateMugan - All NaruHina fans would like that ^^'

I'm writing a second part right now might be finished in a while, just have to be finished with all my schoolwork and such then i can wrtie att full time


----------



## sasukescherryblossom (May 28, 2006)

NaruHina forever. 
Great fic, Vantri-san.


----------



## Vantri (May 29, 2006)

Thank you, a second part is on the way, just gotta get ideas then i will finish it and post it here.


----------



## ExArchon (May 31, 2006)

Good job, that was very cute. 
Although I think they got together too quickly. Since Naruto has been so dull dont you think he would have been shocked more? After her confession I find it unrealistic (but still pleasing to my ears ) that he would just instantly say that. Course these are my opinions so its up to you.
Im not trying to flame ya or anything, I only wanted to help. 
Great job Vantri and keep up the good work.


----------



## Vantri (May 31, 2006)

yeah i know, it seemed kinda fast, but now i'm writing a second part but i'm dry of ideas, anyone got any?! xD


----------



## nightshroud2006 (May 31, 2006)

been there done that i've already read this before


----------



## Vantri (Jun 1, 2006)

oke, that was some strange comment. No i said it was goin to be a part two and i'm sorry to telly ou that it aint going to be. Sorry..
But instead i'm goin to start to write a whole new FanFic, still a NaruHina but diffrent.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 1, 2006)

its good great job 
NaruHina ftw  *reps*


----------



## Vantri (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks ^^'
Thanks for all the nice comments...


----------



## Euuk-man (Jun 2, 2006)

Cant wait Vantri, Im sure you will come up with something good   Oh, hi Living Hitoroki  Btw, anybody know what FTW means.


----------



## Vantri (Jun 17, 2006)

ftw = for the win ^^'
Damn, i haven't even started on my FanFic and now in just 1 day my summerjob starts...
Well, it will be a while maybe until a new one comes ^^


----------



## Hokage_Kakashi (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nice work*

well done .. very  well done..
but i need to say some thing..
i think at the ending when hinata says she loved naruto thay part was great
but when naruto replied with a simple i love you too.. aww that saden me =/
you should put a little more drama in narutos words at that part =D

but other then that WONDERFULL!


----------



## Itachi the Assassian (Jul 19, 2006)

very well done


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool must have more.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 3, 2006)

Good work i really enjoyed reading it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## obvious (Sep 3, 2006)

Cant wait for this update!!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 5, 2006)

I like it, it has a good story line and its cute!


----------



## AnimefanMac (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh i wish it was like that in the anime  but anyway nice job!!


----------



## NHfan (Jan 17, 2007)

that was great i would give 1000/5 if i could


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome. Need more.


----------



## Naruto the Nine Tails (Aug 26, 2007)

*If only...*

I believe that Naruto and Hinata do get together.. but not exactly like that, although it is great


----------

